# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Geneesmiddelen tegen haaruitval - Artikel

## Agnes574

Geneesmiddelen tegen haaruitval

De meest voorkomende vorm van haaruitval is de androgenetische alopecie die ontstaat onder invloed van androgenen, de mannelijke hormonen. Dit soort haaruitval komt zowel bij mannen als vrouwen voor, zij het dan in lichtere mate. Het is het typische haarverlies dat vanaf een zekere leeftijd optreedt. 
Bij de man begint het meestal met het opschuiven van de haargrens ter hoogte van de slapen, later ook op het voorhoofd. Tegelijk kan de kruin kaal worden. 
Bij vrouwen verloopt het haarverlies discreter en evolueert men nooit naar een echte kaalheid. Deze vorm van haarverlies is erfelijk bepaald. Men vermoedt dat er een genetische aanleg bestaat waardoor de haarwortel bij sommige mensen gevoeliger is voor het mannelijk hormoon, zelfs bij normale concentraties, waardoor de haren sneller hun haarcyclus beëindigen, en er dus meer haren verloren gaan dan er worden gevormd. Deze vorm van haarverlies kan niet genezen, maar er bestaan wel een paar methoden om de evolutie te stoppen of zelfs nieuwe haargroei te bewerkstelligen.
- Een haarlotion met minoxidil (merknamen: Neoxidil, Regaine), een geneesmiddel dat oorspronkelijk gebruikt werd bij hoge bloeddruk, kan het haar opnieuw doen groeien. Het product moet levenslang dagelijks op het haar worden aangebracht, anders herbegint de haaruitval. Het produkt werkt beter bij vrouwen dan bij mannen.
 Finasteride (merknaam Propecia) stimuleert de groei van nieuw haar en vertraagt de haaruitval doordat het de omzetting van testosteron in dihydrotestosteron tegengaat. Bij mannen met alopecia androgenetica zijn de haarzakjes gevoelig voor dihydrotestosterone (DHT) en gaan dus verschrompelen. Finasteride is dus enkel efficiënt voor haarverlies bij mannen. Het geneesmiddel heeft pas effect na 6 tot 12 maanden, en moet levenslang worden ingenomen. U moet dagelijks een pilletje innemen. Wanneer men stopt, herneemt ook de haaruitval. Boven de leeftijd van 60 jaar werkt het minder goed. Mogelijke bijwerkingen zijn potentiestoornissen, een lagere geslachtsdrift en een verkleinde prostaat. Eventuele nevenwerkingen verdwijnen zodra de behandeling wordt stopgezet. Dit geneesmiddel wordt afgeraden voor zwangere vrouwen en vrouwen in de vruchtbare leeftijd vanwege een mogelijke negatieve invloed op een eventuele zwangerschap (teratogeen effect). Bovendien heeft het nauwelijks effect bij vrouwen. 
 Recente studies tonen aan dat de combinatie van de twee producten resulteert in een toegenomen haargroei. Beide medicaties versterken elkaar. Minoxidil zal de groeifase (anagene fase) van de haren verlengen, terwijl Finasteride de groeivertraging zal verminderen.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Xerxes

Finasteride is dus enkel efficiënt voor haarverlies bij mannen. Het geneesmiddel heeft pas effect na 6 tot 12 maanden, en moet levenslang worden ingenomen.

Grootste onzin die ik tot nu toe heb gehoord.
Finasteride merk je al gauw in de eerste 3 maanden. Sterker nog je meeste haar groei is in de eerste 3 maanden als je Finasteride gebruikt.
ik raad iedereen aan die dit product gebruikt in spiegel effect te gebruiken.

----------


## Ilse34

ik gebruik cresina en dat werkt wel bij me.
wel ongelooflijk duur.

----------


## naturalope

ik gebruik de kuurolie van naturalope en het werkt heel goed bij mij.mijn kale plekken zijn hergroeid en ben bijna af van mijn kaalheid.

----------


## james2006

hallo ik wil finpecia gebruiken via cipla in india, heeft iemand ervaring met dit product? weet iemand anders waar ik finasteride goedkoper kan krijgen dan via het haarkliniek in rotterdam??
gr
james

----------


## paul12

hallo,

Ik gebruikte propecia nu al een jaar of 8 en ben nu 2 maanden gestopt.. Redenen:
-Heel veel last van me spieren, ik kon soms niet meer lopen van de kramp in me kuiten. Ik had overal knopen in me spieren..
-erecties werden minder.
-duizeligheid 
-hartkloppingen 
(moet wel zeggen dat ik ook minoxydil gebruikte)

De haar grens gaat in de loop van de jaren evengoed achteruit, de haardichtheid blijft wel beter met het gebruik van Propesia..

Ik vraag me alleen af wat het met je doet als je 15 of 20 jaar verder bent..
Is het dan niet heel gevaarlijk voor je hart of voor je spieren? of andere aandoeningen, is dat wel onderzocht?

Ik heb altijd ontkent dat mijn klachten door het gebruik van propesia zijn ontstaan, maar nu ik het 2 maanden niet meer slik zijn mijn klachten toch heel duidelijk aan het verbeteren. De kaalheid komt ook duidelijk terug (helaas).. Van al dat geld wat je eraan uitgeeft is het misschien toch beter om een transplantatie te laten doen..

Zijn er al mensen die het echt heel lang gebruiken?
Zo ja, wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

Gr Paul

----------


## james2006

Hi ik gebruik al jaren finasteride die ik verkrijg via de apotheek de Binnenweg in Rotterdam. Oke spermaproductie is terug gelopen, maar voor de rest zover ik weet geen bijwerkingen. Misschien ligt het toch aan de grondstoffen die een fabrikant gebruikt. De Binnenweg apotheek is verbonden met de Haar en Nagelkliniek in Rotterdam, dus ook vertrouwd. Wel ik hoor het wel. Succes, groet James

----------


## Karel63

Had het ook al ergens anders gepost, hier nog maar een keer. Geneesmiddel tegen haaruitval of dunner wordend haar: www.viviscal.nl. Bedrijf claimt wetenschappelijke onderzoeken te hebben verricht.

----------


## Agnes574

Priorin; verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek zou ook moeten helpen!

----------


## Robin5311

Pillen tegen haaruitval - nl.foliactive.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

